# Flies for carp



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Today I bought a fly rod and reel combo, the Abu Garcia Diplomat Fly. Good little rod to learn on, I am finding it very easy to time my forward and back casts and it should last me until I upgrade for the salt at xmas time. 
Whilst out at the reserve practicing my casts today, I noticed there were plenty of carp feeding off the surface of the still flooded floodway. Thinking I should have a crack at them, I went back to fishing world to see what flies they had available for carp. The guys there didn't really have any suggestions so I just grabbed a few likely suspects. However none of the flies floated or were looked at by the carp (although I did scare a few)

So can anyone out there offer me some advice on catching some of these carp with the fly rod? There are so many carp it isn't funny, and there are some really big ones in the mob that I would love to tackle with the fly rod. Any specific flies or baits that can be cast? I was thinking about burleying with bread then clumping a bit of bread on a fly hook, however artificial fly suggestions would be good too.

Thanks in advance.

danfish


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

Make a bread fly out of wool or deer hair. I'm pretty sure 4weightfanatic has a bread fly picture on here somewhere that he uses for mullet and gar.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=55144&p=569457&hilit=bread+fly#p569457

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=53107&p=546035&hilit=bread+fly#p546035

yup. Found it.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

If you can get your hands on The Fishing DVD #14. 
http://www.fishingdvd.com.au/shop/produ ... ductid=254
There was a very informative episode on carp on fly by Peter Morse.
They were fishing the flooded margins of a lake in what was usually grass. I can't remember what flies they were using but they may of been Wooly Bugger style flies. And worm imitations. 
The carp were up picking off anything that was caught by the rising waters. A bread fly would work but you would probably have to use it in conjunction with burley.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

I know a guide in California who regularly catches them on small Chartreuse Wooly Buggers. Steve aka Bushwacker catches them out west of Brissie on a fly he ties which from memory has a green overwing,orange tail and the shank of the hook black with a pearl mylar overwrap. It is tied Crazy Charlie,Clouser style inverted (hook point up) and he just bounces it along the bottom and the carp just hoover it up. In SA guys catch them in backwaters of the Murray river using small shrimp flies in olives/brown colours. I think the key is to drop the fly right on their noses without spooking them so practicing a soft landing cast to reduce the chance of spooking. I myself have only ever chased them once on fly back in Adelaide in the Torrens river behind the old Underdale CAE campus and made the mistake of chucking in some bread before I had the fly ready to cast. I thought I'd give the carp time to be attracted to the bread berley then drop a deer hair bread fly in there but no soon as the bread hit the water two of the biggest carp I have seen est. 60 cm rose to the bread had a feed and by the time I had the fly in the water they had bolted. Considering I had a fairly light tippet I reckon they would have busted me off as the banks were heavily vegetated in tall weeds and very little room to move. Cheers Pat.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

When I have seen them feeding off the surface, I've seen them suck down leaves, scum, feathers, seedpods and anything floating so I would imagine just about anything that floats would work in that situation.


----------

